# Mexican Red Knee Or Chile Rose?



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thinking of getting a tarantula just to add to the collection been facinated ever since i held one when i was 12 so what do you think it more docile also show me some pics of your set up for them

Thanks


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

well chilis are very docile but slow growers and red knees are beautiful but flick hairs and are very very slow growers. personally if i had the choice again to get my first t id get a juvinile red knee.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

as for set ups you can have the most amazing set up with loads of plants and what not but when you get a lot of inverts it can become expensive decorating all their tubs so i go for the just basic set up










as for slings :








again very simple


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

is vermiculite a good bedding and can you use just a heat mat to heat the cage?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

not really because they like to burrow every now and again i use a mix of vermiculite and eco earth. as long as the temperature is over about 73.f a chili rose will be fine but for a red knee they like it slightly hotter


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Red knee is fine any temp over 70. They don't have to be kept all that warm. A good beginner spider and i'd chose one over a rosea anyday. You have to pay a bit more for them though, but well worth it! Great display spiders.


----------



## mikey5454 (Jun 28, 2009)

when you say you can make them look really nice with plants and stuff, would that be any plastic plant from a sufficient shop (sorry i forgot the word to replace plastic with lol) and what would you say the maximum sized tank would be for a juvenile red knee (about 2 months old i think) oh and for an adult, i was going to put him/her in a 2 ft by 1 ft tank and make it look awesome, so if anyone has any stunning set-ups i'd love to see them


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

mikey5454 said:


> when you say you can make them look really nice with plants and stuff, would that be any plastic plant from a sufficient shop (sorry i forgot the word to replace plastic with lol) and what would you say the maximum sized tank would be for a juvenile red knee (about 2 months old i think) oh and for an adult, i was going to put him/her in a 2 ft by 1 ft tank and make it look awesome, so if anyone has any stunning set-ups i'd love to see them


 that is one big tank :mf_dribble:
My big L.Para don't have that much space :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I would choose a B.smithi (mex red knee) due to the fact G.roseas can be unbelievably bipolar and i personnally dont think they make a good beginner species except for the fact they are easy to keep. G.roseas are known to fast for long periods of time and can often become a stressful first T for anyone. I had a smithi for my 1st T and she is still one of my favourites eventho she can be tempermental and does flick hairs like mad. Personally i recommend the Honduran Curly Hair (Brachypelma albopilosum) as a brilliant 1st T as they are usually very docile and relatively slow moving so ideal for getting used to having a tarantula as a pet. Afterall it is your choice but be aware there are more than 2 species of tarantula suited for a beginner.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

My first two were in face both, a b.smithi and a g.rosea

Here is the setup for both (same setup for both Ts). I don't do anything special and they both are fine with room temperature as long as you have a waterbowl in. I will have to check the temps. during the winter period, but as my living room is normally heated as well I don't see an issue there either.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/313890-renovation-ronnies-reggies.html

Both like it dry anyway, so no need to get over board with humidity ... But like Selina said, g.rosea might need a while to settle in. There are chile ones known not to have eaten in years, so I wouldn't even be worried .. Although, three weeks down the road mine is now eating like a horse


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Don't get either.

You want a Greenbottle Blue tarantula (_Chromatapelma cyaneopubescens_).

Very hardy, great webs, ravenous feeders and just absolutely stunning from spiderling to adult. I'v sold up most of my collection but my adult female GBB was going nowhere!!


----------



## mikey5454 (Jun 28, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> that is one big tank :mf_dribble:
> My big L.Para don't have that much space :lol2:


i no lol and i thought of it, artificial! lol yeah so, any idea's haha


----------



## mikey5454 (Jun 28, 2009)

shaneo95 said:


> Thinking of getting a tarantula just to add to the collection been facinated ever since i held one when i was 12 so what do you think it more docile also show me some pics of your set up for them
> 
> Thanks


naaa dive straight into the deep end, GOLIATH BIRD EATER!!! i did there easy! lol


----------

